
Jack Ma’s Giant Financial Startup Is Shaking the Chinese Banking System - mgav
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amex-raised-currency-prices-on-business-clients-without-warning-employees-say-1532943120
======
bognition
The link points to a different article

